
Walmart follows jet.com and offers free same-day shipping in NYC - brennankreiman
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-27/new-yorkers-rejoice-same-day-delivery-from-wal-mart-is-coming
======
heroesbane
Walmart owns jet.com

